# What does your cat do that makes it "classic"?



## 21Rouge (Jul 20, 2013)

We have 3 cats and when any one of them does something that only it does we call it "classic".

Only Tam stands up on a chair with her back two legs on the seat and her front legs completely draped over the back of the chair up to her _underarms_ so this is "classic Tam".

Only Hap drapes herself across the heat vent each morning to keep warm so this is "classic Hap".

Only Lucky, who is our one outdoor cat, learned at an early age to jump up to the top of the fence and in turn able to jump up further to the garage and so able walk across the roof to 'tap tap tap' on our 2nd floor bedroom window. And so we groggily go over to the window at all hours of the night to let him in. so this is "classic Lucky".

What are your cat's classic unique behaviour(s)?


----------



## yo0123yo (Apr 2, 2013)

Ha that's awesome! I don't remember my previous cat who was 12 years old ever doing this. She is also good with using her paws to open/close doors that are not fully closed. When we got Princess she was 3 months old now she is 7 months old and sometimes if I'm walking in to the laundry room or somewhere for example, she will pop out as if some sort of peek a boo or saying "BOO" it's so cute, wish they can stay young forever!!


----------



## Greenport ferals (Oct 30, 2010)

My cat Scoopy is very dignified. He'll sit quietly, head up, and wait for his plate to be put down in front of him, while all around him cats are clamoring. Not Scoop. Even if he's the only one eating, his dish must be set down RIGHT in front of him, not a couple of feet away. 

Scoop will get my attention at any time of the day by knocking things off the kitchen counter. I'm always careful not to leave anything breakable there, but he has knocked off a variety of things, including a full, open can of beer last weekend. My fault for leaving it there. Scoop just sat there, erect, expectant, as if to say "Now that I've got your attention, feed me."


----------



## bibiak87 (Aug 3, 2013)

A classic Gizmo is her walking up to me, stretch her front paws up my legs and meow like no ones business, with wide, hurt eyes! This is her telling me that she needs to be picked up and carried BUT I have to hold her like a toddler. Her bumm is on my arm and her hind legs are "wrapped around" my waist and her front paws are one my shoulder... :lol:

Whisper's classic move is to get up from a nap, walk a few steps towards the water dish and FLOMP down with a big thud and noises and cry until someone picks him up for a transport. You have to hold him like an infant (belly up) and give his highness a belly rub while you carry him to the water dish. 

I am trained very well... lol :mrgreen:


----------



## Sabrina767 (Sep 5, 2014)

Every evening Charli waits for me to finish with dinner, then as I'm cleaning up she begins meowing at me and going to hallway closet and waiting in front of door. If I'm taking too long, she keeps going back and forth from me to closet with loooong, drawn out meeeeoooooooowws. Soon as I'm done, she races to closet and meows more because it's time for our nightly session with da bird!!! Every night she does this, without fail. Soooo cute. I'm wondering if the baby kittens will learn this from her....


----------



## 21Rouge (Jul 20, 2013)

Great replies all. Thanks.


----------



## Catmomjulia (Jan 20, 2015)

Ever since Jonah was a kitten he has loved sleeping in his back. When he is worn out from playing, he will just roll over and go to sleep!


----------



## BrittyBear (Feb 4, 2014)

Classic Mystery... I cant have a conversation with anyone for too long. If i'm not giving him attention then i'm surely not allowed to give anyone else attention. Whenever i'm talking with someone he will come lay on my lap or next to me and rub his head against me so i pet him. I'll continue talking as I pet him, he waits till im good and distracted then grabs my hand with his teeth and holds. He doesnt bite hard, but he will keep at it until I stop talking and look at him. Then he lets go and goes back to rubbing me. Until i start talking again, then it repeats... everyone has gotten so used to it now, that they dont even say anything anymore, they either continue talking as if i'm not argueing with my cat or pause long enough for me to give him attention before they continue xD

Shadow is obsessed with sleeping on my sisters homework-even when she has none. He will go out of his way to lay on it. He could be sleeping on the other side of the room, ignoring everyone. She'll be sitting on the sofa watching tv and calling him to come over but he wont. As soon as she pulls open her schoolbag and pulls out her homework though, he gets up immediately and veers right for her. Then he waits until she finds the page she needs and is about to start writing, and jumps up, stretches out, and lays across her work. Whether she goes onto the top bunk,or out on the porch, if she has any kind of book and pencil in her hand he finds her and lays on it. It frustrates her at the same time as it makes her laugh. It cracks me up every time xD definitely classic Shadow.


----------

